# A "kinda" furry comic



## LycaonIV (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok  I found this comic by accident but I don't think it's so bad, it's not totally Anthro orientated but the main character is a half human anthro. 
The storyline is that a few random people are in a group to try and find these rare artifacts that were left behind by some spirit.

I know that you guys get really uptight when something sort of furry is posted, like the whole discussion about the comic "Slightly Dammed", but this looks really good hey, the quality is top-notch and well just see for yourself.

 Website >>>>>>>>>>>>>  http://kitsune.rydia.net/
First Page >>>>>>>>>>>>  http://kitsune.rydia.net/comic/page.php?id=0

I just thought I would post it, so please don't bite my head off about it not being totally furry, but you know almost all the good furry books are either already here or you have to pay for. So I might as well post this ^^


----------



## FurryBandicoot (Jun 22, 2009)

ok that is freaky!!! Kit looks JUST LIKE ME!!!

I'm a red head covered in freckles and well I'm small just like her.... CREEPY!!!

  :?


----------

